
Articles and books about the software engineering labor market? - uger
I&#x27;m an academic researcher trying to understand the software engineering labor market: how coders are hired, how and when they move between companies, etc.<p>I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for good books or articles that discuss how this labor market works?
======
liquidcool
Well, I've written my own career course for developers, but two notable books
include:

[https://smile.amazon.com/Smart-Gets-Things-Done-
Technical/dp...](https://smile.amazon.com/Smart-Gets-Things-Done-
Technical/dp/1590598385)

[https://smile.amazon.com/Work-Rules-Insights-Inside-
Transfor...](https://smile.amazon.com/Work-Rules-Insights-Inside-
Transform/dp/1455554790)

